# Cloudy eye leopard gecko



## Bambi89 (May 22, 2011)

Noticed today that one of my leo's had her eye shut so got her out to look at it closer and noticed it was all cloudy. Could someone help me on what this could be or how to treat it?
It looks very painful for her and i want to get it sorted straight away.

Took a pic of it:










Thanks for looking and thanks in advance for your help


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

phone the vet, book an appointment. could be anything from infection to cataract.


----------



## Bambi89 (May 22, 2011)

kirsten said:


> phone the vet, book an appointment. could be anything from infection to cataract.


 
I thought it looked like a cataract looking up close at it and i did a bit of research on the internet and someone used sterile saline solution for their one.. also she hasnt been eating from what iv seen iv put her in a seperate home and she just sits there doesnt even bother hunting the food or anything


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

no..... GO TO THE VET. simples.

YOU cannot treat that, only a vet can.

if it is a cataract, they are inside the eye, using sterile sollution wouldn't do anything! and if it's infection it need antibiotics, there is nothing you can do for this animal, and if you delay, it could lose it's sight and or the eye entirely.


----------



## MofuTofu (Mar 22, 2011)

I agree, hurry it to the vets!! Before its too late >.>


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

*That looks really bad Vets asap *

*Most eye problems are caused by loose substrates such as fine sand calcium sands getting into the eye under the eyelids causing irritation / or worst case actually damaging the eye leading to an infection / open ulcer / abscess which is what i think your Leo has.*
*will be in a lot pain because of it and needs to see a vet as soon as possible they may be able to prescribe some medication IE drops to clear the infection or worst case may require surgery to have the eye removed.*


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

It looks like an infected retained eye lid.

Trust me when i say this, take absolutely no chances with the eyes.
If you can not solve an eye problem early, it is likely to cause long term damage and affect the animal in almost every way possible.

Get the leo to a vet ASAP.


----------

